# Good sander for refinishing large table?



## ac3 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a dining room table that's pretty huge (9ft. long) and I am getting ready to refinish the surface of it. I am planning on resanding it, what type of sander would you think would work best? I'm thinking about renting a Floor Edger for this since it's such a large surface. Would you agree or should I buy a less aggressive sander? Just wanted to ask opinions first before I proceed with this... Thanks!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

What kind of finish is on there now? 
A Random orbiter sander should do the job. 
That's what I would use. A floor edger I'm not sure if that would tear it up and make uneven spots. Refinishing furniture is a whole new craft.
Good luck.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I wouldn't use a floor sander.......RO sander is the way to go...


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I would strip the finish first with a good liquid stripper then use a 6" random orbit sander. You don't say if or how bad any scratches or gouges that would necessitate any more aggressive tools. 
Some would probably suggest going straight to the sander but I prefer stripping first. Just my OCD, I guess.


----------



## ac3 (Aug 2, 2012)

There's some gouges deep enough that I will have to sand to smooth it out some. The table has a wax finish.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

+1 on the advise from several folks NOT to use a floor sander. I would consider this a tool not designed for the desired use. Big understatement.

If you have wax in the finish you definitely want to try a stripper. Wax will gum up any sanding paper, any grit.

Remove the wax with stripper, then try a Random Orbit Sander. For this size you will perhaps want to get a 6in dia sander.

You want one which hooks up to a shop vac, since this will create a LOT of dust without the shop vac.

Start with 36, perhaps 60 grit depending on the scratches you need to remove.

I have seen people build sleds for a router. May be worthwhile is you have a lot of surface to remove and want to keep it relatively flat.

The router would be for removing the scratches, then follow with ROS to get the surface looking and feeling smooth before refinish.


----------



## Brian Hinther (Aug 5, 2008)

Another possibility for a large area is a half-sheet pad sander. I have an old Craftsman Commercial which will do straight line (linear) sanding for the nicest possible finish. If you find something like that, it will most likely be used, because all the new half-sheet sanders I've seen have been orbital only.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Rotex


----------

